# D Link Router - IP Address Problem



## davidhaul (Jul 16, 2005)

Hi!

I have setup a Wireless Internet at my Home.

I have a Laptop and a Desktop .

My D link router connected to DSL Modem,

Whenever i switch off m laptop and come back and try to connect to my router.

it shows limited connectivity. i have to reset the router everytime when i have to connect to internet thru my laptop.

the problem is while assigning the IP Address, may be some problem with DHCP

But i really dont know how to solve this problem.

any help will be greatly appreciated,

Thanz in advance,

" Problems are forever " .. David


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

is the dhcp server enabled
can you see the allocated lan addy for the laptop


----------



## davidhaul (Jul 16, 2005)

dai said:


> is the dhcp server enabled
> can you see the allocated lan addy for the laptop


 Hi! thanz

But i even dont know how to check whether my DHCP is enabled.

Do i need to check in both my laptop and desktop.

If yes, Can u guide me through this process. Plzzzz.

I am new to DHCP setting, i even dont know where to start with.

thank u once again


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

go into your router setup,there should be a pdf manual on your setup disk


----------



## davidhaul (Jul 16, 2005)

dai said:


> go into your router setup,there should be a pdf manual on your setup disk


 Hey Thank you

I went into the DSL Setting, and enabled the DHCP, I think its working now.

I will test it for another 2 days.

Thanz


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

post back to this thread if you have more problems


----------



## davidhaul (Jul 16, 2005)

dai said:


> post back to this thread if you have more problems


 The Problem Still Persist

I have now setup a WEP for my Wireless.

Let me know an alternate solution.

Thanz in advance.

David


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

when you go into the router setup,on the first page top left hand corner do you have a wizard button
this will run you through an auto setup


----------



## davidhaul (Jul 16, 2005)

dai said:


> when you go into the router setup,on the first page top left hand corner do you have a wizard button
> this will run you through an auto setup


 I have used the Menu 

DHCP 

WAN

WLAN

and have run the Wizards too.

Problem still persists.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

leave the encryption off until you have it sorted
in the lan canyou see the ip addy's that have been allocated


----------



## davidhaul (Jul 16, 2005)

dai said:


> leave the encryption off until you have it sorted
> in the lan canyou see the ip addy's that have been allocated


 Well,

My Setup is this way

DSL Modem -- Connects --- DSL Wireless Router (Router WAN Port )

Ethernet port not used.

Using Desktop wireless usb adapter ( for desktop ) ( Client 1)

Using Laptop , Notebook Adapter ( Client 2 )

I did the setup using the Laptop

tried http://192.168.0.1/admin

and run few wizards , checked DHCP Enabled.

Sometimes, it works and sometimes it doesnt.

IP which i get if of 168..... series

With NO WEP, ( Packets wernt recieved )

With WEP ( Packets not sent )

Strange.

Let me know.

Thanz


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if wep is turned off does it work ok sending and receiving


----------



## davidhaul (Jul 16, 2005)

dai said:



> if wep is turned off does it work ok sending and receiving


 yes it does,

but i tested that for only few hrs.

i need to test for few days to may it confirm.

proboably try waiting for two days and check if everything working without WEP

let me know ur suggestions

thanz


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if it stops when you enable wep,then i would think you do not have it configured correctly


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It would seem pretty obvious that you either have a configuration issue, or an incompatibility between the WEP in the units. Don't use the ASCII passcode for the WEP configuration, but rather hex keys, see if that helps.


----------

